# IRON WILL SMOKED MEATS & CHEESE



## stonebriar (Nov 25, 2011)

As many of you know, my son Will and I, have been smoking meats & cheese for a few years now. We even created our own Rub (Iron Will Dry Rub) in 2010. Still very much novices, we really enjoy starting our fire from hardwood kindling, maintaining proper temps, and most importantly, spending time together...

Recently, a family member felt something was missing and sent the attached artwork our way. We do not own a restaurant, we do not sell food, nor do we cater or competitively smoke - however, we now have a Logo!








_Now, what does one do with a new Logo?_

*Steve & Will*


----------



## big andy a (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice looking piece of work.  With that great logo perhaps you ought to think about a restaurant . . . just saying.  

Curt.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice logo -


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

It is a great logo. i will put it on the spices jar and maybe do a buckle out of it


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2011)

Family member must have thought you 2 were pretty special to put all that together..... I'm impressed..   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------

